# The 15 worst corporate logo fails



## bernardina (Jan 12, 2014)

The 15 worst corporate logo fails

Έχει και ελληνικό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2014)

Ατέλειωτα γέλια!

...like the London 2012 logo, which was accused of resembling [...] Lisa Simpson performing oral sex. 

Όταν η φαντασία οργιάζει! 

http://laist.com/2007/06/04/does_this_logo.php


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 12, 2014)

Ομολογουμένως μερικά θέλουν μεγάλη φαντασία, να βλέπεις παντού πρόστυχες αναπαραστάσεις, που σημαίνει ότι κάποιο πρόβλημα έχεις.

Δηλαδή αυτό με την σχολή χορού μού πήρε ώρα να καταλάβω τι υποτίθεται ότι θα μπορούσε να παριστάνει. Ή είμαι κουρασμένος ή πολύ αθώος.:)


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2014)

Μα το λέει ότι είναι δύσκολο και η αλήθεια είναι ότι χρειάστηκε να το δω διαφορετικά για να μπορέσω να δω αυτό που βλέπουν όσοι έχουν βρόμικο μυαλό — που εγώ δεν έχω καθόλου, πιστέψτε με.


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2014)

Business Insider said:


> This was the 1973 logo for the Catholic Church's Archdiocesan Youth Commission.
> Yeah.


Hell no!



Costas said:


> If Roman Polanski were a priest, he’d still be working here. (Η τελευταία ατάκα της Maureen Dowde, από τη NYT.)


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2014)

nickel said:


> Μα το λέει ότι είναι δύσκολο και η αλήθεια είναι ότι χρειάστηκε να το δω διαφορετικά για να μπορέσω να δω αυτό που βλέπουν όσοι έχουν βρόμικο μυαλό — που εγώ δεν έχω καθόλου, πιστέψτε με.



Now that's _my _cup of teats! 



Business Insider said:


> *Junior Jazz Dance Class*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An FF, I'd say, a frigging fail.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 12, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Ομολογουμένως μερικά θέλουν μεγάλη φαντασία, να βλέπεις παντού πρόστυχες αναπαραστάσεις, που σημαίνει ότι κάποιο πρόβλημα έχεις.
> 
> Δηλαδή αυτό με την σχολή χορού μού πήρε ώρα να καταλάβω τι υποτίθεται ότι θα μπορούσε να παριστάνει. Ή είμαι κουρασμένος ή πολύ αθώος.:)



Ρε παιδιά, μα την αλήθεια, εγώ όταν κοιτάζω αυτήν την εικόνα βλέπω αμέσως το γυναικείο μπούστο, ενώ αντίθετα έκανα μία ώρα να δω πού στο διάβολο είναι τα παιδάκια που λέει. Ίσως, λέω εγώ τώρα, μπορεί να λέω και μπούρδες, επειδή ζωγραφίζω πολύ και όταν ζωγραφίζω μορφές, σώματα και τέτοια, δεν τα κάνω γραμμικά, αλλά σαν γλυπτά. Όπως και να 'χει, για πολλή ώρα ΔΕΝ μπορούσα να δω την "αθώα" εικόνα. Δεν είναι απίστευτο πώς δουλεύει ο εγκέφαλος;  :blush:


----------



## Themis (Jan 12, 2014)

oliver_twisted said:


> Όπως και να 'χει, για πολλή ώρα ΔΕΝ μπορούσα να δω την "αθώα" εικόνα. Δεν είναι απίστευτο πώς δουλεύει ο εγκέφαλος;


Η εικόνα που βλέπεις την πρώτη στιγμή σού κολλάει και δυσκολεύεσαι να δεις την άλλη. Εγώ είδα κι έπαθα να δω την ακατάλληλη. Αυτό όμως δεν πρέπει να εκπλήσσει, αφού, ως γνωστόν, είμαι του Κατηχητικού. :inno:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 12, 2014)

Χεχεχε, σαν πολλά παπαδοπαίδια δεν έχει ο Σεξιλογιακός; Για πάμε πιο δυνατά!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 12, 2014)

Εγώ στα νιάτα μου είχα πάει δυο-τρεις φορές στο κατηχητικό. Δεν μου άρεσε.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 12, 2014)

Themis said:


> Η εικόνα που βλέπεις την πρώτη στιγμή σού κολλάει και δυσκολεύεσαι να δεις την άλλη. Εγώ είδα κι έπαθα να δω την ακατάλληλη.


Κι εγώ το ίδιο, αν δεν είχε τις οδηγίες ο άνθρωπος από κάτω δεν θα το είχα δει. Και έλεγα κιόλας «μα πώς στο δγιάλο είναι ακατάλληλο αυτό το λόγκο;»
Που το έπαθα και μ' αυτό:



. 

Πάω για προσευχή και νηστεία. :angel:


----------



## Themis (Jan 12, 2014)

Ωχ, αυτό μόνο τώρα το είδα. Λέω να διακόψω για λίγο την προσευχή και τη νηστεία και να πάω για ασωτία και ακολασία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 12, 2014)

Ωχ κι εγώ δυσκολεύτηκα με το Α. Θα πρέπει να ανησυχήσω ή λέτε να πρόκειται για την μοναδική εγκεφαλική μου σύμπτωση με την Παλάβρα για φέτος;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 12, 2014)

Εγώ δε βλέπω τίποτε πρόστυχο στο Α. Είμαι καλά γιατρέ μου;

Όσο για τους χορευτές, νόμιζα ότι είναι ακατάλληλο επειδή χορεύουν ballroom, ενώ η διαφήμιση είναι για jazz, hip hop και cheerleading.
Αν δε λέγατε κάτι για μπούστα, δε θα το έβλεπα με τίποτα.

Ε βέβαια, όταν έχεις ικανοποιητική σεξουαλική ζωή, δεν έχεις ανάγκη να βλέπεις παντού ανωμαλίες... 

EDIT: ΑΑΑΑΑ , τώώώώρα το είδα! Σκρολάρισα γρήγορα πάνω κάτω για να ξαναδώ τα είδη χορού στο ποστ, και καθώς περνούσα γρήγορα από το Α, το είδα! Ε ρε ανώμαλοι που είστε όλοι σας...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 12, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ε βέβαια, όταν έχεις ικανοποιητική σεξουαλική ζωή, δεν έχεις ανάγκη να βλέπεις παντού ανωμαλίες...



Γιατί βρε παιδιά, και τα βίτσια για τους ανθρώπους είναι! :)

Εγώ πάλι μάλλον προκύπτει ότι έχω το πιο βρώμικο μυαλό απ' όλους εδώ μέσα -φτου να μου χαθείς! - γιατί σε όλα μα όλα τα λογότυπα το έπιασα το υπονοούμενο.

Μου θυμίζει το ανέκδοτο με τον Κίτσο και την Τασούλα. Περνάει λοιπόν ου Κίτσους μπροστά απ' του πουτάμ την ώρα που πλέναν τα κουρτσούδια τις φλοκάτες και λέει στην Τασούλα, στρίβοντας και το καγκελωτό μουστάκι του:
-Μαρ'συ Τασούλα! Κοίτα πλύσ', γιατί του βραδ' θα'ρθου να σε γαμισ'!
Και απαντάει η Τασούλα:
-Εντάξ Κίτσου μου! Του πιασα του υπονούμεν'!
Επανέρχομαι στην τάξη και ηθική και πάω να μεταφράσω τις νομικούρες μου. :) (Πολύ θέλει ο άνθρωπος;;)


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2014)

Εγώ από την άλλη μικτά αποτελέσματα. Αυτό με το Α όμως, μου έχει κολλήσει το γράμμα και δεν βλέπω τίποτα, είμαι αθώο παιδί φαίνεται. 
Εκεί που κόντεψα να πνιγώ ήταν με το ελληνικό, αλλά έφταιγε το σχόλιο που ανέφερε οιδιπόδεια και εν μέρει μου θύμισε τα μαθήματα ραπτικής που η δασκάλα μας είχε προειδοποιήσει να προσέχουμε πού κεντράρουμε τα λουλούδια, τα πουά και τις ρίγες και για απόδειξη μας είχε δείξει μια φωτογραφία με μια φούστα από ύφασμα μονόχρωμο διάσπαρτο με πολύχρωμα, τεράστια μπουκέτα λουλούδια. Δεν πρόσεξε κανένας σε ποιό σημείο του σώματος έπεφτε το σχέδιο με τα λουλούδια, και τράβαγε το βλέμμα γιατί έπεφτε σε ατυχές σημείο- ατυχές αν δεν ήθελες να διαφημίσεις το σημείο.


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2014)

SBE said:


> Εγώ από την άλλη μικτά αποτελέσματα. Αυτό με το Α όμως, μου έχει κολλήσει το γράμμα και δεν βλέπω τίποτα, είμαι αθώο παιδί φαίνεται.


Έντιτ: τελικά δεν είμαι αθώο παιδί, αργόστροφο είμαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 12, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> EDIT: ΑΑΑΑΑ , τώώώώρα το είδα! Σκρολάρισα γρήγορα πάνω κάτω για να ξαναδώ τα είδη χορού στο ποστ, και καθώς περνούσα γρήγορα από το Α, το είδα! Ε ρε ανώμαλοι που είστε όλοι σας...



Όμως ειδικά το Α, γράφει το συνοδευτικό κείμενο, δεν ήταν γκάφα, επίτηδες το σχεδίασαν έτσι.


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Όμως ειδικά το Α, γράφει το συνοδευτικό κείμενο, δεν ήταν γκάφα, επίτηδες το σχεδίασαν έτσι.



*A-Style's Logo is Not a Mistake
*_Last Updated Jun 3, 2008 3:36 PM EDT
_[...]
This Friday, a new logo was being passed around the Internet, this time when someone snapped a picture of Italian clothing manufacturer *A-Style's *logo and put it up on Flickr. (In case you're not seeing it -- one of the BNET editors didn't at first -- think about stick figures.)

The difference this time? This is no mistake. In fact, according to an account in PezCycling News by *Duncan Steele*, the logo came before the clothing did:The A-Style logo was invented and patented by Marco [Bruns] 1991, then 4 years ago, yellow A-style stickers were placed on all the traffic lights around Milan. A-Style is very much into "gorilla" marketing! Being a curious logo, it was spoken and written about lots, GQ, Men's Health, Cosmopolitan, the largest Italian newspapers and more got on the trail to find out what this Logo was and where it came from.

At this time there was no income as A-style was just a Logo, nothing more. Some T-Shirts were printed and sold in a friend's shop in the centre of Milan. Two years ago Marco was presented to Massimo, a real gentleman that worked in the clothing business, who saw the real potential of this Logo in the "Streetwear" clothing market. There are now 2 factories that make only A-Style products. Marketing is still done in exactly the same way, Gorilla, Abusive, or call it what you like but very effective and a HUGE success.
[...]

​
Μάιστα, έμαθα ότι το guerilla marketing γράφεται και gorilla marketing (408 γκουγκλιές για τη σύμφραση).


----------



## Palavra (Jan 13, 2014)

oliver_twisted said:


> Μου θυμίζει το ανέκδοτο με τον Κίτσο και την Τασούλα.


Εντάξει, αφού έκανε άλλη την αρχή: εμένα αυτό με τους χορευτές μου θύμισε το ανέκδοτο με αυτόν που έβλεπε παντού βυζιά, μέχρι και στους υαλοκαθαριστήρες. Α, και αυτό.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 13, 2014)

Χαχαχαχα! Αυτό με τον ασθενή ήταν εξαιρετικό! Το άλλο με τους υαλοκαθαριστήρες δεν το ξέρω :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 13, 2014)

Είναι που πάει αυτός στο γιατρό, και του λέει ο γιατρός διάφορες λέξεις, κι αυτός σκέφτεται στήθη: του λέει πορτοκάλια, στήθη, του λέει ρούχα, στήθη, του λέει βροχή, στήθη, τελικά απαυδά ο γιατρός και του λέει υαλοκαθαριστήρες, κι αυτός αρχίζει να φιλάει τον αέρα δεξιά αριστερά με το ρυθμό του υαλοκαθαριστήρα: μουτς-μουτς, μουτς-μουτς


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 13, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Α, και αυτό.


Ω ναι, και μένα μου το θύμισε! 

Είναι και η αντίστροφη περίπτωση:

Ο Τοτός είχε έμμονη ιδέα να πετάει με μια σφεντόνα πέτρες εναντίον πάντων και έτσι αναγκάστηκαν οι δικοί του να τον κλείσουν σε φρενοκομείο. Μετά από ένα μήνα θεραπείας ζήτησε από τον ψυχίατρο να του δώσει εξιτήριο.
- Έγινα καλά, γιατρέ μου, δεν έχω έμμονη ιδέα και δεν χρειάζεται να μένω εδώ, είπε.
- Μπράβο…και δεν μου λες, τι θα κάνεις όταν βγεις από δω;
- Θα πάω σπίτι μου, θα κάνω ένα μπάνιο, θα πιω ένα καφέ και μετά θα ψάξω στα συρτάρια να βρω που μου έχουν κρύψει τη σφεντόνα μου.
Ο ψυχίατρος τον έστειλε πίσω στο θάλαμο του, αλλά μετά από μία εβδομάδα ο Τοτός επανήλθε στο αίτημα του.
- Αυτή τη φορά έχω πράγματι γίνει καλά, τέρμα η έμμονη ιδέα, γιατρέ μου, δήλωσε σοβαρά.
- Τι θα κάνεις άμα βγεις από δω;
- Θα πάω στο κέντρο, θα καθίσω στο Σύνταγμα, θα φάω μια πάστα και μετά θα πάω στα μαγαζιά για ν’ αγοράσω μία σφεντόνα.
Για δεύτερη φορά ο ψυχίατρος τον έστειλε στο θάλαμο και για τρίτη φορά ο Τοτός επανήλθε μετά από μια εβδομάδα και είπε ότι απηλλάγη οριστικά από την έμμονη ιδέα.
- Τι θα κάνεις όταν βγεις από δω; Ρώτησε πάλι ο γιατρός.
- Θα γνωρίσω μία κοπέλα, θα βγω μαζί της ραντεβού, θα την πάω σε ένα ξενοδοχείο, θα την περιμένω στο κρεβάτι και όταν έρθει θα τη γδύσω, θα βγάλω το λάστιχο από το βρακί της και θα το κάνω σφεντόνα…


----------



## Themis (Jan 13, 2014)

Μια που είμαστε γλωσσικό σάιτ, ας κάνουμε ιδιαίτερη μνεία του παρακάτω:

-Γιατρέ μου, κάθε βράδυ βλέπω τον ίδιο τρομαχτικό εφιάλτη. Κάποιος με κυνηγά να με σκοτώσει.
Τρέχω, τρέχω, τρέχω και φτάνω μπροστά σε μια μεγάλη πόρτα με τεράστια κόκκινη επιγραφή.
Σπρώχνω για να ανοίξω την πόρτα, σπρώχνω, ξανασπρώχνω, αλλά δεν ανοίγει η ρημάδα! Ο τύπος που με κυνηγά πλησιάζει συνεχώς με το μαχαίρι στο χέρι.
Ουρλιάζω στον ύπνο μου και ξυπνώ ιδρωμένος και κατατρομαγμένος.
-Μμμμ, ενδιαφέρον.Και δεν μου λέτε, σας παρακαλώ, μήπως θυμάστε τι γράφει η επιγραφή πάνω στην πόρτα;
-ΕΛΞΑΤΕ..


----------



## Zazula (Jan 13, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Είναι που πάει αυτός στο γιατρό, και του λέει ο γιατρός διάφορες λέξεις, κι αυτός σκέφτεται στήθη: του λέει πορτοκάλια, στήθη, του λέει ρούχα, στήθη, του λέει βροχή, στήθη, τελικά απαυδά ο γιατρός και του λέει υαλοκαθαριστήρες, κι αυτός αρχίζει να φιλάει τον αέρα δεξιά αριστερά με το ρυθμό του υαλοκαθαριστήρα: μουτς-μουτς, μουτς-μουτς


Κρίμα που δεν είπε motorboat, να μάθει —μια που είμαστε γλωσσικό φόρουμ— κι η ομήγυρη μια σλαγκιά.


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2014)




----------

